# Diagnosis Documentation



## mwalls2863 (Nov 16, 2011)

Can you count "see last visit" as a diagnosis?


----------



## ajs (Nov 16, 2011)

mwalls2863 said:


> Can you count "see last visit" as a diagnosis?



No.  Need some sort of note about what in the last visit is relevant to the current visit.


----------

